# Can your 'tiel do THIS? xD



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Ira is a very tolerant little critter. Right now he's going through what I'm assuming is a molt + hormone-induced independent phase, so I was trying to remind myself why I like him considering how much he's been threatening and biting me these past few weeks -.- Then I came across these =P Love my little man <3


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww that is really cute !!! You could try and turn it into a trick for him and give him a treat when he does it , Also if he bites you don't give him a treat and work on the biting and the trick at the same time with a clicker


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

He does all sorts of tricks, and scratches have always been his reward. Right now though I think he's just uncomfortable from being so prickly and has decided he wants to have babies, only he can't, so he's taking it out on everyone lol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This totally reminds me of this random website I once came across called 'stuff on my dog', it had hilarious photos, just like these :rofl:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm really loving the candle one:rofl:


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Those are adorable!


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Clever bird... mine cant do that!


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> This totally reminds me of this random website I once came across called 'stuff on my dog', it had hilarious photos, just like these :rofl:


I think "stuff on my cat" was the original one. I remember playing a kindof cat version of Buckaroo when I found out about it!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so stinkin cute


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Awwww brilliant photo's , zippy would completely freak out if I tried doing that lol


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, that is hilarious and the sooo darn cute!!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww that is really cute


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute! I nearly squealed when I saw your pictures!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Army hats! That's so adorable


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

That is hilariously adorable!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pictures are adorable! There are hormone control techniques that can make a major improvement in his mood: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, he is so adorable!


----------

